# Bester CPU-Kühler



## Intelboy (8. August 2009)

*Bester CPU-Kühler*

Hallo!
Was ist im Moment der allerbeste CPU-Kühler auf dem Markt?

Ich möchte mein System(siehe Sig.) nämlich kühltechnisch verbessern!


----------



## Mindscape (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Momentan ist das wohl der Prolimatech Megahalems. 
PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Prolimatech Megahalems Kühlkörper (Sockel 775/1366)

Dicht dahinter und in manchen Situationen sogar besser  ist der IFX-14.
PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Thermalright IFX-14 Kühlkörper (Sockel 775/AM2/AM2+/AM3)

Wenn du nicht soviel ausgeben willst und nach nem Kühler mit gutem Preis Leistungsverhältnis suchst kannst du nen Mugen 2 oder Alpenföhn Brocken nehmen.


----------



## Intelboy (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Wie sieht es denn mit dem hier aus:
EKL stellt Alpenföhn Nordwand mit 5 8-mm-Heatpipes vor - Nordwand, Alpenföhn, EKL, CPU-Kühler ?


----------



## -NTB- (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*



Mindscape schrieb:


> Momentan ist das wohl der Prolimatech Megahalems.
> PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Prolimatech Megahalems Kühlkörper (Sockel 775/1366)
> 
> Dicht dahinter und in manchen Situationen sogar besser  ist der IFX-14.
> ...




Nein, laut pcgh ist der megahalems der beste!!! der IFX kommt nur "grade" so an ihn rann, bzw. sind bei eig. auf augenhöhe, wobei der IFX optisch besser ausschaut, dafür der mehalems pro "Flügel" 2Heatpipes mehr hat!!
megahalems ist der allerbeste, deswegen ist er auch inna pcgh aufm 1platz...nur ebend auch teuerer....


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*



Intelboy schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit dem hier aus:
> EKL stellt Alpenföhn Nordwand mit 5 8-mm-Heatpipes vor - Nordwand, Alpenföhn, EKL, CPU-Kühler ?


Der soll besser als der Broken sein, dürfte aber an den Megahalems nicht ran kommen.

Dafür sieht er aber geiler aus.


----------



## Intelboy (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Fragt sich nur wie groß der Unterschied zum Megahalems sein wird.
Wenn er relativ gering ist, kann man ja darüber hinweg sehen. Und sich an der Optik erfreuen!


----------



## Mindscape (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Bei der Nordwand würd ich die ersten tests mal abwarten.
hier mal einer EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand - Review (Exklusiv) - Overview - GAMER-network.
Schade ist das kein Megahalems oder IFX mitgetestet wurden.
@NTB
Ich verwendete bewusst "in manchen situationen".
Gerade gestern haben wir im Dual Fan Betrieb Megahalems und IFX getestet mit 2x Enermax Cluster @400rpm.Der IFX war auf allen kernen 3-4 °C kälter.Obs jetzt am Vorteil lag das CPU und IFX geschliffen waren kann ich nicht so sicher sagen , aber er war eben in dieser Situation "besser" 
In den meisten Situationen wird aber der Megahalems vorne liegen da hast du recht, und man kann getrost sagen das es momentan der beste ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Welchen Kühler hast du jetzt eigentlich?


----------



## Intelboy (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Im Moment hab ich den xigmatek Achillis, meinst du der reicht noch aus?


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Eigentlich schon.
Wie sind deine Temps?


----------



## netheral (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Wie siehts da eigentlich mit AMD CPUs aus? IFX 14, Megahalems... beide sind konvex.  Und AMD Heatspreader sind idr. sehr gerade... Da dürfte nicht viel Kontakt vorhanden sein.

Ansonsten: IFX und Megahalems tun sich nicht viel, da sollte idr. der Geschmack entscheiden.

Btw: Wenn selbst ein Heatpipe-loser minimalistischer Boxed-Abfall das Ding kalt kriegt, müsste es der Achillis doch im Schlaf packen.  Gegen Intel Kühler sind die von AMD z.B. ein Traum...


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Ich habe auch schon gehört, dass Leute mit AMD CPU´s beim Megahalems und IFX Probleme hatten.


----------



## Xylezz (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Also bei AMD kann ich nur den Thors Hammer wärmstes empfehlen, absolut Plan die Oberfläche, liegt perfekt auf


----------



## Bruce112 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

wenn es billiger sein darf dann Mugen 2 

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Scythe SCMG-2000 Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler
brauchst erst garnicht den lüfter einzubauen  
ist alles drin schraubplatte . PL = sehr gut 
oder Xigmatek 1283/Alpenföhn Brocken ,für dein Dualcore ist das schon ne Kleinigkeit 


Ich persöhnlich bezahle solche pfantasie preise nicht etc.Megahelm /
usw . wöfür vieleicht 1 bis 2 grad besser Kühlen ,lächerlich


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Es wäre halt interessant, wie seine Temps sind.
Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass er einen neuen Kühler braucht.


----------



## Naumo (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

also zum achilles: wenn sparen willst kauf das crossbow kit! hat ein paar grad gespart und ne richtige wärmeleitpaste (hab die mx-2 druff) bin mit dem q9550 @4GHz, 1,3V bei prime 65°C 
soviel dazu
klar bestes ding der Megahalems 
und zum Nordwand: der wird sich durch die fünf 8mm Heatpipes am meisten beim lga1366 lohnen da die cpu so gross is! 
ein kumpel hat den megahalems und das selbe sys wie is und is kein grad besser als ich mit dem Xigmatek achilles mit crossbow...


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Kannst dir ja mal -diesen Test- anschauen, wenn ihn noch nicht kennst! 
(dein Achilles ist auch dabei, genauso wie die anderen die hier schon erwähnt wurden)


----------



## Naumo (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

jo 
aber durch die backplate namens crossbowkit macht der achilles gleich ne ganz andere figur..
die pushpins taugen ja gar nix...


----------



## -NTB- (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*




Naumo schrieb:


> jo
> aber durch die backplate namens crossbowkit macht der achilles gleich ne ganz andere figur..
> die pushpins taugen ja gar nix...




naja wenn man den:
*ARCTIC COOLING - (AMD 64) FREEZER 64 P AM2 verwendet,

 der auch ein am3 brett passt, reichen diese schon...und man hat ebend nen leichteren umbau, weil man dass mb net ausbauen muss....und ohne oc..ist dieser dank mb regelung sogar richtig leise und kühlt xxx mal besser als der boxed müll*


----------



## Naumo (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

jo aber der kollege hat doch oc.. oder
da reicht der achilles allemal.. und wenn er mehr will dann halt den crossbow
des geld für den megahalems würd ich sparen  
ich bin gespannt wie sich die kühler auf den neuen i7/i5 schlagen werden ^^


----------



## Intelboy (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Also meistens ist der Prozessor bei 46/48 °C unter Last!
Ja das Crossbowkit kauf cih mir noch, das gibt's nur leider nicht bei vielen Händlern!
Ich denke der reicht für mein System, oder?

Edit:
Wärmeleitpaste wird die neue Arctic Cooling MX-3!


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Die Temps sind doch mehr als im Grünen Bereich.


----------



## Intelboy (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Ok, dann kauf ich mir noch das Crossbowkit!
Wo kann man allgemein Lüfter günstig kaufen, also ohne ständig den besten Preis zu suchen!


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Caseking ist ganz gut und hat auch ne gute Auswahl, sind aber nicht immer die billigsten.


----------



## Xylezz (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Caseking.de ist eigentlich immer recht gut und günstig


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Such dir halt auf Geizhals den günstigsten Anbieter.


----------



## Naumo (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

caseking hat ne super auswahl
die mx-3 hol ich mir auch noch wenn die mx-2 leer is


----------



## netheral (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Zum Mugen: Kann ihn leider nicht empfehlen. Fast 50° Idle mit dem Ding, obwohl alle 4 Schrauben gut fest sind und hochwertige WLP im Einsatz ist...

Irgendwie unnormal, ich hatte mit dem Boxed weniger. 

Habe ihn bereits ein 2. Mal aufgesetzt... Der Nachteil ist halt, dass man die Schrauben kaum einschätzen kann. Ein Tick zu viel und man hatte mal ein Mainboard. Das Ding wird auch gut warm... schätze mal, er ist mit einem X4 940 BE mit Standardtakt bereits Überfordert oder ich habe ein Montag-Morgen-Modell...


----------



## kero81 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Ich will mir einen neuen CPU-Kühler kaufen nur weiss ich noch nicht welchen.hab ein AM3 Board, AMD Phenom 955 BE und momentan den "hässlichen" Klotz Arctic Cooler Freezer Xtreme Rev2 verbaut.Temps sind bei Last max. 48 grad. Welchen würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Er sollte nach möglichkeit so sitzen das ich einen horizontalen Luftstrom habe. Danke schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## Intelboy (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Du kannst auch einen Xigmatek Achillis nehmen!
Alternativ vielleicht nen Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder die Blue-Edition davon.


----------



## kero81 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Danke für deine Antwort. Kann ich die beiden denn so montieren das ich einen horizontalen Luftstrom habe? Der hier würde mir auch gefallen:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Thermalright » Thermalright High-Riser HR-01 PLUS Heatsink
Reicht der für meinen Phenom 955 BE und kann man ihn so montieren wie ich das gerne hätte?


----------



## Tecqu (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Also von der Kühlleistung wird er den 955 sicher gut Kühlen. Das dürfte außer Frage stehen


----------



## kero81 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Und wie siehts mit der Montage aus?


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Er würde dann auch in Richtung NT schauen! HIER ist der kleine Installations Guide


----------



## kero81 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Was heisst in Richting NT schauen? Bläst der Lüfter dann ins NT oder nach hinten weg?


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

wenn die richtung aufgrund des montage kits ungewollt sein sollte, gibt's noch die S-Type befestigung, die montierst du auf dem originalen amd retention kit und hast 90 grad drehung...


----------



## kero81 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Ach stimmt ja hatte ich ganz vergessen. Danke nochmal an alle!


----------



## netheral (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Haben nicht alle Thermalright Modelle ausnamslos konvexe Heatspreader? Soweit ich weiss ist das so, muss mal gleich schauen.

Wenn ja, dann würde ich dir empfehlen, ihn besser sein zu lassen.

Finde es irgendwie derart panne von einigen Herstellern, AMD User zu benachteiligen. Aber scheinbar macht man mit Intel-optimierten Kühlern derzeit mehr Gewinn. Schade eigentlich, denn mittlerweile scheinen auch AMD Systeme wieder im Kommen zu sein. Und das P/L Verhältnis ist derzeit bei hohen 775er und i7 CPUs imho nicht das wahre.


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

In Richtung des NT und nicht nach hinten weg!


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*



netheral schrieb:


> Haben nicht alle Thermalright Modelle ausnamslos konvexe Heatspreader? Soweit ich weiss ist das so, muss mal gleich schauen.
> 
> Wenn ja, dann würde ich dir empfehlen, ihn besser sein zu lassen.
> 
> Finde es irgendwie derart panne von einigen Herstellern, AMD User zu benachteiligen. Aber scheinbar macht man mit Intel-optimierten Kühlern derzeit mehr Gewinn. Schade eigentlich, denn mittlerweile scheinen auch AMD Systeme wieder im Kommen zu sein. Und das P/L Verhältnis ist derzeit bei hohen 775er und i7 CPUs imho nicht das wahre.




Joa kann nur immer wieder den Xigmatek Thors Hammer empfehlen. Absolut planer Boden und kühlt wirklich unglaublich gut  Und er sieht einfach geil aus mit der vernickelten Oberfläche 

MfG Xy


----------



## kero81 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Dumme frage kann ich den boden nicht plan schleifen? 
Thors Hammer is doch auch so ein klotz nee nich nochmal ich hab atm freezer xtreme rev2 und der is genauso hässlich.


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Sicherlich kannst du den plan schleifen, nur keine Garantie mehr danach...und der Megahalems ist auch nicht viel kleiner ^^


----------



## kero81 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Die Oberfläche der vernickelten Kupfer-Grundplatte ist plan und ermöglicht somit einen störungsfreien Kontakt zur CPU. 
grade gesehen der hat doch ne plane grundplatte. jo geil dann wirds wohl der sein!


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

^^Welchen Kühler meinst du jetzt?


----------



## kero81 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Ups sry ich meine den Thermalright High-Riser HR-01 PLUS Heatsink

Die sechs U-förmigen Dual-Heatpipes des HR-01 PLUS verfügen über eine besonders große Kontaktfläche zum vernickelten Kupferboden des Kühlers, um die Abwärme der CPU optimal aufnehmen zu können. Sie bilden 12 Steigleitungen, die die Wärme effektiv über die Kühlrippen verteilen. Die Oberfläche der vernickelten Kupfer-Grundplatte ist plan und ermöglicht somit einen störungsfreien Kontakt zur CPU. Die speziellem Winkel an den Enden der Heatpipes verhindern einen Wärmestau und geben der Thermik ein bestimmte Richtung - geschickt eingesetzt, lässt sich der Kühler somit strömungsgünstig in den Airflow des Gehäuses einbinden.


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Also meiner hat ne leicht konvexe Grundplatte! 
Und ob der S-Type Clip überhaupt passt ist auch so eine Sache, den ursprünglich ist das Teil ja für der HR-01 (ohne Plus) 
und der hatte 2 Heatpiepes weniger (also war an dem Punkt schmaler).


----------



## kero81 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Na klasse es musste ja wieder was nicht klappen. Ich tret den pc inne Tonne und kauf mir ne Konsole da gibt es so Probleme nicht!!! Kleiner Spass am rande...


----------



## Ralle@ (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Also ich habe einen Thermalright True Black mit 2 Scythe Slipstream drauf. Finde den Kühler Top, aber der IFX 14 wird da sicher  2 - 3 Grad besser sein.


----------



## netheral (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Klar kann man schleifen, aber wenn es schief wird kann man den Kühler oft in die Tonne knallen. Frage mich ansonsten aber, wozu man Garantie auf Kühler braucht. Können die wirklich so leicht kaputt gehen?

Auf die CPU ist ja eh schon keine Garantie mehr, sobald man einen nicht-boxed und nicht-signierten Kühler knallt. Demnach ist mit dem Thermalright die Garantie von der CPU direkt weg. Da bringt einem wohl auch keine Garantie auf den Kühler mehr was.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Die Garantie bringt dir deswegen etwas, wenn der Lüfter nicht mehr funktioniert, oder der Kühlkörper Verarbeitungsfehler hat.


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*

Was haltet ihr von dem hier:
EKL stellt Alpenföhn Nordwand mit 5 8-mm-Heatpipes vor - Nordwand, Alpenföhn, EKL, CPU-Kühler

Ist der wohl besser als Megahalems?


----------



## Abzug88 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bester CPU-Kühler*



Intelboy schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem hier:
> EKL stellt Alpenföhn Nordwand mit 5 8-mm-Heatpipes vor - Nordwand, Alpenföhn, EKL, CPU-Kühler
> 
> Ist der wohl besser als Megahalems?



Du hast die exakt selbe Frage bereits gestern gestellt.......... warum denkst du jetzt ne andere Antwort erhalten zu können?

Es wurde bereits alles über die Nordwand gesagt, was man bis jetzt zu ihr sagen kann. Sehr gute Kühlleistung, die wahrscheinlich knapp an den Megahalemns herankommt bei besserer Optik.


----------

